# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Programa Sanitario Porcino se iniciará a fines de enero, afirman porcicultores

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, ene. 02 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) iniciará a fines de enero el Programa Sanitario Porcino, el cual tiene como objetivo incrementar el nivel de envíos de la carne de cerdo peruana al mercado extranjero, informó la Asociación Peruana de Porcicultores (APP).  
Esto debido a que durante las negociaciones para el Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos el sector porcino quedó afectado por los plazos cortos de desgravación, lo que motivó a los porcicultores peruanos a buscar nuevos mercados para sus productos en el exterior. 
La gerente general de la APP, Ana María Trelles, comentó que debido a este contexto, el gremio empresarial solicitó este año al Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) implementar el mencionado programa para revertir los efectos negativos que pudieran darse. 
El Programa Sanitario Porcino consiste en una iniciativa de vigilancia para que Perú se declare libre de Fiebre Porcina Clásica, una enfermedad que limita el comercio internacional. 
El financiamiento de este programa, proveniente del Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID), es por 20 millones de nuevos soles para los próximos cinco años y será aplicado inicialmente en los departamentos de Lambayeque, La Libertad, Ica, Lima, Arequipa, que son los de mayor potencial de producción en cerdos. 
Al respecto, Trelles mencionó que en octubre último el Senasa, junto con el gremio porcicultor, presentó el estudio de caracterización de la enfermedad del último año y medio (enero 2007 - agosto 2008) así como la estructuración del proyecto. 
“Esta información fue revisada por consultores especializados de Colombia, Argentina y Brasil, quienes quedaron muy satisfechos con la investigación”, dijo. 
Se espera que con este plan en un plazo máximo de dos años se pueda iniciar la comercialización de este tipo de producto en Europa y en Asia, principalmente en la República de Corea y Japón que ya han mostrado interés, refirió.Temas similares: Artículo: En próximos 45 días se publicaría reglamento del Sistema Sanitario Porcino Trámites para Registro Sanitario ante DIGESA Minag tendrá listo reglamento de Programa de Compensaciones para la Competitividad a fines de diciembre Ministro de Agricultura lideró festival gastronómico porcino Programa Sanitario Porcino se iniciará a fines de enero, afirman porcicultores

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Presupuesto supera los S/. 25 millones y será financiado por el Estado y el BID.*    *Lima, feb. 19 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) prevé implementar el Programa Sanitario Porcino durante el segundo semestre del presente año, el cual tiene como objetivo incrementar el nivel de envíos de la carne de cerdo peruana al mercado extranjero, informó su jefe nacional, Américo Florez.  
Esta iniciativa forma parte del Programa de Desarrollo de Sanidad Agraria e Inocuidad Agroalimentaria 2009  2013, que demandará una inversión en su primera fase superior a 121 millones de dólares y será financiada por el Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID) y el Estado peruano. 
Para este programa se ha estimado un presupuesto total de 25 millones 170,306 nuevos soles, que será utilizado en los 24 departamentos del territorio nacional, en un horizonte de cinco años (2009 - 2013), declaró a la agencia Andina. 
Explicó que este programa busca controlar y erradicar las enfermedades en porcinos como Peste Porcina Clásica (PPC), Enfermedad de Aujeszky (EA) y Síndrome Respiratorio Reproductivo Porcino (PRRS).  
En el caso de la PPC se requiere obtener libre la zona de la región Ica y compartimentos en Arequipa, Lima, La Libertad, Lambayeque y Piura, dijo.
Mientras que en el caso de las demás enfermedades, el resto de las regiones del país son vulnerables, refirió. 
Florez comentó que entre las líneas de acción del programa está considerado un período de inmunización (vacunación) del 90 por ciento de la población porcina, la vigilancia epidemiológica así como la capacitación y sensibilización. 
Al final del proyecto se espera contar con zonas libres de la enfermedad del cólera porcina, lo que significa levantar las restricciones comerciales vigentes en la mayoría de los países para la exportación de este producto peruano, subrayó.

----------

